# Little Help? Little Tunny?



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

So this little guy put up a heckuva fight down on the Point last night, just before high tide...
Hit a topwater plug that was a long way out.
I immediately thought that I had finally checked that box for False Albacore, but when I got back to the house and started checking online images, it does not look right.
Jack Crevale doesn't look right either.
Anyone out there have a better idea?









And a little bit before that I had something a whole lot bigger take the same kind of plug, hit like a ton of bricks, drag started screaming, and it jumped clear out of the water. Looked to be at least 3 feet long, kind of silver looking with a black back. 
My leader parted ways with my braid after less than 30 seconds.
I would have loved to get a better look at whatever that was.

Cheers,
TjB


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Some kind of jack. Dunno which. There are a lot.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Blue runner?
(just a guess)


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Bar Jack

I've caught enough of them this year on my sabiki rod..smaller than that one of course


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Its a Crevalle Jack for sure


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Blue runner


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Horse eyed jack.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Bar Jack and Blue Runner the same fish, just different names? Darn they are close...
And as close as those look I think I might side with the Horse Eyed Jack just based on Google Images search.
But they are all close.
I guess I still have that False Albacore box to check!
;-)

It is a kick to be coming down here after 25+ years and still be able to go out on the beach and catch something you have never caught before.
Thanks Gang!

TjB


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I caught this Little Tunny (along with 3 more) on the west side of the point Saturday.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=16391&d=1441807674


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Outstanding! I'll keep slinging the metal!



ChesBay Jay said:


> I caught this Little Tunny (along with 3 more) on the west side of the point Saturday.
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=16391&d=1441807674


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

A little off topic but ChesBay Jay, what size reel is that in your pic? Also what size rod and line if you don't mind me asking? I'm trying to set up a similar rig for metal. Thanks!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I stand corrected and side with RJ on it being a blue runner.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

blue runner, i caught over 50 my last trip to fl, they would hit everything.....pomp rigs, metal, etc. have never caught one up here though, cool catch.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I caught another yesterday, but it was less than the length of my hand. 
But clear as day the same fish.
Still Gunning for an Albie!

TjB


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't know about the fish, but I REALLY like your wrist watch. What is it?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Ha!
That is funny,
It is actually a Wenger, that I bought from the Sharper Image catalog because it was the only mechanical (non-digital) Tide watch that I could find for a reasonable price.
Hits the tide right on the nose for a good 6 months before you have to reset it.
When Victorinox bought Wenger a couple of years back they discontinued them, and I managed to find one more for sale somewhere on Internet, and that was it.
Under $200 and that one has been on my wrist for at least the last 4 years, probably 300 days of the year.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Blue runners don't normally go further north than jacksonville fl... at least that's what I've been told lol


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

smacks fanatic said:


> Blue runners don't normally go further north than jacksonville fl... at least that's what I've been told lol


Well you better tell THEM that...


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

Blue Runner for sure. I caught one about 2 weeks ago at the Fort.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Caught in Myrtle Beach on a straw rig.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

OK, great. Do you EAT them?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

smacks fanatic said:


> Blue runners don't normally go further north than jacksonville fl... at least that's what I've been told lol


Have you been talking to Dave Again!!

The Blue Runners range can be as far south as Brazil and as North as Nova Scotia

Ummm we catch them all the time on the Jolly Roger in TOPSAIL ISLAND


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

All the time is that right? Huh I've had a hard enough time getting them in jax let alone off Topsail haha definitely will have to try and jig some up next time I'm up there because that's king mack candy!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Elgreco said:


> Caught in Myrtle Beach on a straw rig.


Those two anal spines will light you up if you aren't careful


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

What topwater plug were you using?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Something called a GT Ice Cream plug.
Guys down inn Florida came up with them.
originally cut them out of the same material that they make those white plastic cutting boards.
Sort of a needle nosed kind of design, but they have branched out into more shapes and more colors, even clear.
Caught mine on a white one.
Google them and it will come right up.
They throw like missiles.
TjB

PS; And no, I don't sell 'em!
;-)


----------

